# CME/ Sanou, Shars, TMX, Gator 4 Jaw



## earthbound (Dec 19, 2018)

Hello friends, I have a question for those of you who are hobbyists on a budget like me. I'm planning on purchasing a 4 jaw chuck for my Sheldon UM-56-P and I'm looking for some input on the quality and experiences of the aforementioned brands. Being an owner of an L00 spindle lathe seems to be a blessing and a curse, in that companies seldom offer these backplates to accompany their chucks. If I'm going to go through the trouble of making another one (had a bad experience with a ChiCom one from ebay) I want a chuck that will last a long time and make it worth my while. A new Bison is probably too expensive at ~600 dollars new. The Gator equivalent seems to be around 450 new. I see TMX (Chinese, not Polish) 10" chucks on ebay at a price comparable to Shars stuff. The cheapest is the CME 4 jaw which actually comes with a semi finished L00 backplate. That seems too cheap to be even usable... $180 for an 8" chuck with a backplate is too good to be true. But, like they say, dont knock it till you try it. Does anyone have experience with these aforementioned brands and their 4 jaw independent chucks? I genuinely enjoy dialing in work on a 4 jaw chuck and would like it to be the main staple of my workholding. Thank you in advance for your help! 

Drew


----------



## middle.road (Dec 19, 2018)

The second video deals with a 4-Jaw.


----------



## Nogoingback (Dec 19, 2018)

I know you said that Bison is probably out of your price range, but I have a 4 jaw independent chuck from them and
it's excellent.  If you're wiling to consider one, these folks have the best prices I've found.  I bought mine from them
and had no problems.     http://www.rlstephenstool.com/lathe_chucks.htm


----------



## earthbound (Dec 19, 2018)

I should clarify that I'm looking for an independent 4 jaw chuck. I really don't enjoy working with scroll chucks as I feel they don't hold work as firm as a good 4 jaw does. I had a 6" Skinner 4 jaw for my 12" Atlas years ago and a small Cushman 3 jaw. I think I can count on one hand how many times I used that Cushman chuck. I really want a 4 jaw Bison because I'm impressed by the 150mm 3 jaw Bison that I own now. The quality is obviously top notch. I should also mention that I currently have a 4" Shars 4 jaw chuck on that Atlas lathe for doing brass and plastic work and it does what I ask it to. I just can't imagine an 8" 50 lb version of that thing holding up when working with mild and stainless steels. If the jaws on their 8" chuck are as sloppy as the 4" chuck, I can't see it lasting more than a few years.


----------



## ezduzit (Dec 19, 2018)

earthbound said:


> ...I really want a 4 jaw Bison...



Then look for a deal on a used Bison in excellent condition.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 19, 2018)

I bought the Sanou K72-160 (160mm) 4-jaw. I was surprised at the quality  for the price.. The only criticism I have is that the jaws were very snug in their slots. Snug enough that it took two hands on the chuck key to adjust them. I lapped them using 320 grit wet-or-dry paper on a flat plate until I could adjust them easily without being loose.


----------



## earthbound (Dec 19, 2018)

I found a YouTube video of a gentlemen who had to grinnd in the jaws of his CME independent chuck upon arrival. There was ~1/32" gap between the jaw faces and his drill rod towards the back of the jaws. That's nuts. Granted, he ground them in and then the chuck showed the same run out (< .001") with 6" of stick out... That's top notch quality. I suppose that's the kind of grind job you'd pay Bison or Gator to do for you!


----------



## mikey (Dec 19, 2018)

Here's an old Skinner chuck that might be okay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-SO...=item3b24eccc60:g:AywAAOSwqlxcEHNu:rk:12:pf:0

I think these came on old South Bends as OEM chucks. The one in the listing looks to be in decent shape. Skinner chucks were US-made in the late 1800's - early 1900's, I think. Something to consider.


----------



## NCjeeper (Dec 19, 2018)

I bought an 8" TMX 3jaw for my lathe off of E-bay. Really happy with it. About a tho run out.


----------



## earthbound (Dec 20, 2018)

I see a new 10" tmx four jaw for $170 delivered on ebay right now. It appears heavily discounted. Im really considering purchasing that. It even has slots for T nuts! Also, the price of the skinner went down I see...


----------



## middle.road (Dec 20, 2018)

mikey said:


> Here's an old Skinner chuck that might be okay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-SO...=item3b24eccc60:g:AywAAOSwqlxcEHNu:rk:12:pf:0
> 
> I think these came on old South Bends as OEM chucks. The one in the listing looks to be in decent shape. Skinner chucks were US-made in the late 1800's - early 1900's, I think. Something to consider.


That one looks to be in mint condition.


----------



## earthbound (Dec 20, 2018)

I can't tell how worn it is or isn't. It looks like somebody went over it with a wire wheel and cleaned it up really well, but the square holes in the screws aren't terribly crisp like a mint condition chuck.


----------



## mikey (Dec 20, 2018)

earthbound said:


> I can't tell how worn it is or isn't. It looks like somebody went over it with a wire wheel and cleaned it up really well, but the square holes in the screws aren't terribly crisp like a mint condition chuck.



That chuck is in near mint condition. I cannot see any evidence of mechanical clean up anywhere on it. Your call, of course.

Just speaking for myself, if I had to choose between a near mint direct mount US-made chuck or a Chinese chuck of unknown quality, both for nearly the same price, it would be a no-brainer and I would have already jumped on that Skinner chuck. This is especially true since the L00 spindle is obsolete - that chuck should not last long on ebay.


----------



## earthbound (Dec 20, 2018)

It didn't last long. I bought it! The owner said he disassembled and cleaned the whole thing. That's fine with me because im going to do the same thing when I get it in the mail. Thanks for all the input, fellas!


----------



## mikey (Dec 20, 2018)

Hope it works out well for you. If I recall correctly, Skinner was absorbed by Cushman in the early 1900's. They were solidly made back then and you can tell by how thick the casting were. Compare that to a modern import chuck. I think you made a good decision.


----------

